# New DirecTV Choice ULTIMATE Package ??



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was searching around DirecTV's website and came across a reference to a "Choice Ultimate" package relating to music programming:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2640

The number of Music Channels on your DIRECTV service depends upon the package you're subscribed to (please visit directv.com/packages for more information about channel packages):

Family - 5 SonicTap Music Channels
CHOICE - 55 SonicTap Music Channels
CHOICE XTRA/PLUS DVR/PLUS HD DVR - 77 SonicTap Music Channels
*CHOICE ULTIMATE - 80 SonicTap Music Channels*
PREMIER - 84 SonicTap Music Channels

Other then 3 more music channels anyone have any more details on this package?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, I have not seen any other mention of it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It will have 11 "premium" movie channels. I don't know which ones as of yet. I'm not sure if it will be HBO/STARZ/Showtime/Max, some of each or someone else (Epix).

I can also tell you that it's "normal" price is to be $68.99 vs $63.99 for extra. $39.99 for 12 months with new customer rebates.

Available 02/09/10, possibly sooner.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

As far as I know it has Encore, Movie Channel East and West and Sundance but everything that RobertE said was correct.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

convem24 said:


> As far as I know it has Encore, Movie Channel East and West and Sundance but everything that RobertE said was correct.


Will Versus move there when it comes back?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmmm... 11 premium channels for $5... That doesn't sound like too bad of a deal, although I guess it really depends on the premiums you get. That might get me off of my Total Choice Plus package.

- Merg


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Hmmm... 11 premium channels for $5... That doesn't sound like too bad of a deal, although I guess it really depends on the premiums you get. That might get me off of my Total Choice Plus package.
> 
> - Merg


I'm with you, Merg... I'll gladly drop the HD Extra pack and go with that one.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If it has Starz and HBO I'm all over that. Don't need all of the Starz and HBO, just one will do. Of course, I highly doubt that will be the case, but if so.....


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> If it has Starz and HBO I'm all over that. Don't need all of the Starz and HBO, just one will do. Of course, I highly doubt that will be the case, but if so.....


From what I understand it's going to be the Vatican Movie Channel and the As Seen On TV Movie Channel (in HD). :lol: For $5 I wouldn't expect much more.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

will it include the HD Extra pack channels?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> will it include the HD Extra pack channels?


I would find that extremely doubtful.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Curtis0620 said:


> will it include the HD Extra pack channels?


No. This is a base package positioned in between Choice Extra and Premier.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder without having the entire movie package and only a few channels from it, it will effect the ability to download VOD. In other words I now have Starz movie package, and can download anything from Starz VOD. If the new package contains only one or two Starz channels will I still be able to download Starz movies from VOD?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

convem24 said:


> As far as I know it has Encore, Movie Channel East and West and Sundance but everything that RobertE said was correct.


Did you mean ALL 8 of the Encores, or just 1???
If you add all 8 with the others you mentioned, that does make 11 premiums...



The Merg said:


> That might get me off of my Total Choice Plus package.


Yawn, other than Sundance, I'll stick to my TCP (I'd like Sundance, but NOT for that much extra over TCP)


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

If "ultimate" means "completed, last, final," according to Webster's, how can there be a package (Premier) that has more stuff?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm holding out for it to have at least HBO east, will make it a bit easier to get The Pacific, True Blood, etc. Depending on what's in the package, I might even be tempted to leave my Total Choice Plus package.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> If "ultimate" means "completed, last, final," according to Webster's, how can there be a package (Premier) that has more stuff?


Yeah, they should have called it the Penultimate Package!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wouldn't it make sense for it to include the Starz/Encore/MoviePlex channels, since they have somewhat of a partnership/same ownership situation?

I really don't see HBO, Showtime, Cinemax agreeing to split up their channel packages. Who would get the HBO or Showtime packages if you could pay $5 and get just he main channel by itself which gives you access to their original programming and the majority of the movies they play?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for it to include the Starz/Encore/MoviePlex channels, since they have somewhat of a partnership/same ownership situation?
> 
> I really don't see HBO, Showtime, Cinemax agreeing to split up their channel packages. Who would get the HBO or Showtime packages if you could pay $5 and get just he main channel by itself which gives you access to their original programming and the majority of the movies they play?


Yeah, I can't see any way it includes HBO. Wishful thinking, mostly.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

They may creating a package to be competitive with DISH 250 and including 6 Encore and TMC east and west & TMC Xtra east and west feeds plus one other. So one can have some movie channels without buying Premier or one of the movie packs. Just a guess.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

loudo said:


> They may creating a package to be competitive with DISH 250 ......


Which by my count has exactly 11 movie channels. Hmmmm.......


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for it to include the Starz/Encore/MoviePlex channels, since they have somewhat of a partnership/same ownership situation?
> 
> I really don't see HBO, Showtime, Cinemax agreeing to split up their channel packages. Who would get the HBO or Showtime packages if you could pay $5 and get just he main channel by itself which gives you access to their original programming and the majority of the movies they play?


Don't they also have some ownership in Sirius/XM? I don't see HBO or Showtime in the package either, it's definitely wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Don't they also have some ownership in Sirius/XM?


Yep, and look how that turned out...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ira Lacher said:


> If "ultimate" means "completed, last, final," according to Webster's, how can there be a package (Premier) that has more stuff?


Because it's CHOICE Ultimate not DirecTV Ultimate.  It's the "Ultimate" only of the "Choice" family.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, and look how that turned out...


Exactly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, if it has the extra local RSN like Premier does, and includes Starz, I could save the price of MLBEI ($200+) and my movie channel package ($12) and Sports Pak ($12)...so it might work out. They think Arkansas's local baseball team is the Houston Astros, the primier also includes the games for the Cardinals (lots closer, and the actual team most Arkansans follow), so maybe... Still nothing on the web site showing what channels it will have tho.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

hilmar2k said:


> Which by my count has exactly 11 movie channels.


Actually it only has 9 - Encore W, the other 6 Encore themematics, TWC W & TMC xtra W.
You have to get Showtime to get Sundance & Starz to get Encore E.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Actually it only has 9 - Encore W, the other 6 Encore themematics, TWC W & TMC xtra W.
> You have to get Showtime to get Sundance & Starz to get Encore E.


Uh, no. 11 channels.

Encore Action
Encore Drama
Encore East
Encore Love
Encore Mystery
Encore WAM
Encore West
Encore Westerns
The Movie Channel (East) HD
The Movie Channel (West)
Sundance


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I remember when i 1st got directv back in 1994,the encore channels were part of the base package, but then a year or 2 later they put them in the movie packages. BTW are any of the encore channels in HD?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

celticpride said:


> I remember when i 1st got directv back in 1994,the encore channels were part of the base package, but then a year or 2 later they put them in the movie packages. BTW are any of the encore channels in HD?


Nope, no HD. Maybe that'll change with D12.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

celticpride said:


> I remember when i 1st got directv back in 1994,the encore channels were part of the base package, but then a year or 2 later they put them in the movie packages. BTW are any of the encore channels in HD?


Yup, same. They were decent back when, I dunno about now though...have not really took any notice of them.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Adding Encore for a few bucks is the way I've seen it done on many cable systems. Call it Premium Lite.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Adding Encore for a few bucks is the way I've seen it done on many cable systems. Call it Premium Lite.


One of the cable companies in my city (WOW!) actually offers the whole Starz/Encore package for free to all digital subscribers. Unfortunately, that's the only positive aspect of their TV service. :lol:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Justin23 said:


> Uh, no. 11 channels.
> 
> Encore Action
> Encore Drama
> ...


Do you actually have JUST AT250 yourself & are actually SEEING this happen, or just guessing?
According to DISH's latest brochures they had at CES, Sundance & Encore E are NOT in AT250, as usual.
It currently shows the same thing on their website:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=AT250

If YOU are getting them now, then this is a VERY recent change.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Do you actually have JUST AT250 yourself & are actually SEEING this happen, or just guessing?
> According to DISH's latest brochures they had at CES, Sundance & Encore E are NOT in AT250, as usual.
> It currently shows the same thing on their website:
> 
> ...


Sorry I was referring to the channels that are going to be in the new "Choice Ultimate" package from D*. I thought you were referring to that as well...my fault.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> One of the cable companies in my city (WOW!) actually offers the whole Starz/Encore package for free to all digital subscribers. Unfortunately, that's the only positive aspect of their TV service. :lol:


I had WOW there analog line is good and there HD line up sucks NO RSN HD over flows, NO BIG TEN HD in IL, NO NFL NETWORK live games.

Starz/Encore is only in the full digital pack.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, I am confused. We are talking about DIRECTV adding this package right? I e-mailed them, and they deny there is any such package. Where are you guys getting this info on what channels it will contain? Where can I obtain this list?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, I am confused. We are talking about DIRECTV adding this package right? I e-mailed them, and they deny there is any such package. Where are you guys getting this info on what channels it will contain? Where can I obtain this list?


Technically the package does not exist....yet. But it will on 2/9/10...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Ok, I am confused. We are talking about DIRECTV adding this package right? I e-mailed them, and they deny there is any such package. Where are you guys getting this info on what channels it will contain? Where can I obtain this list?


Did you follow the link in the first post to DirecTV's web site?
It's also been confirmed by Robert E.

It won't be "official" until 2/9 so it won't "exist" until then when the new Spring 10 offer becomes available. DirecTV reps obviously either haven't gone through their training yet or can't discuss a package that isn't available without fear of losing their job.

DirecTV let the cat out of the bag in the link in the first post probably by mistake.
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2640


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, I saw that link, but then saw some premium channels mentioned, but apparently they were talking about a DISH package, so Ill just wait until 2/9 and see whats up. Thanks.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Which by my count has exactly 11 movie channels. Hmmmm.......


Our goal is to give you less for more.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This could be a package to prevent people from switching to DISH network.

Their top "basic" package INCLUDES the Encore "movie" channels (but not Encore itself). It also includes The Movie Channel.

I would gladly pay an additional $5 a month for these channels over my Plus DVR package and I'm sure most other subs would too.

Three extra Sonic Tap music channels for $5 though. I don't think so.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> Their top "basic" package INCLUDES the Encore "movie" channels (but not Encore itself)


Uh ok, what's Encore West???   
You do realize it's the same as Encore, but just the west coast feed...


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Where is this info on DirecTV's website? I can't find it in the list of packages. It sounds like a good deal.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

dishrich said:


> Uh ok, what's Encore West???
> You do realize it's the same as Encore, but just the west coast feed...


There actually is a difference. Encore East is HD (not yet carried by DirecTv). Encore West and the other Encore channels are not HD. 
So a Dish subscriber would have to buy the premium Starz package to get the HD Encore feed.

SF


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kc1ih said:


> Where is this info on DirecTV's website? I can't find it in the list of packages. It sounds like a good deal.


As noted earlier in the thread, it will not be available until February 9.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh GOOD GOD people!



SWORDFISH said:


> There actually is a difference. Encore East is HD (not yet carried by DirecTv). Encore West and the other Encore channels are not HD.


Where did I, or ANYONE else even bring up HD? And if you go back & read my previous post, I was ONLY posting what DISH carries in their AT250 pkg - SD ONLY. You do actually understand that Encore IS also in SD, in BOTH an East & West feed. Both have been there for years now.
I have NO idea why in hell TM is saying that "Encore itself" is NOT in AT250; it has, in fact, only been there since day 1; it's just that it's the West coast feed only. The other 6 themematics are the East feeds.

So again, other than the 2 being on a 3 hour time zone difference, there is absolutely, positively, NO difference between the SD Encore W feed in AT250 & the SD Encore E feed in the Starz pkg. Is this really this hard to comprehend... 



> So a Dish subscriber would have to buy the premium Starz package to get the HD Encore feed.


Again, we were not even talking about HD. But, since you did bring this up, you are actually incorrect on this. When you add HD access to AT250, you DO actually get Encore E HD, but NOT the SD feed. (yes, this IS the way DISH does it) You can see for yourself right here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx

But, if you do NOT have AT250 & you add on Starz, you still also would get Encore E HD. So, there are 2 ways to get Encore E HD - but only 1 way to get it in SD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SWORDFISH said:


> So a Dish subscriber would have to buy the premium Starz package to get the HD Encore feed.


Encore HD (East) _is_ available to Classic Gold 250 with HD subscribers. A subscription to Starz is NOT required.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Seeing as this is discussing a new DirecTV package I'm not sure why it really matters what the AT250 has or doesn't have. There are enough threads about Dish Vs DirecTV that I'm sure once this package is official it can be beat to death in one of those.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Don't they also have some ownership in Sirius/XM?


Who does, D* or Starz/Encore?



celticpride said:


> BTW are any of the encore channels in HD?


No not yet, I don't think any of the other Encore channels have HD feeds available yet, except for Encore East HD.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Who does, D* or Starz/Encore?


The company that owns both DirecTV and Starz/Encore, Liberty Media.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> The company that owns both DirecTV and Starz/Encore, Liberty Media.


Liberty Media no longer has controling interest in DirecTV. John Malone still has significant voting rights but it's just him not Liberty.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

dishrich said:


> Did you mean ALL 8 of the Encores, or just 1???
> If you add all 8 with the others you mentioned, that does make 11 premiums...
> 
> It has all the Encores.
> ...


I would keep TCP. Encore is nice to have without Starz superpack.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, right from DirecTV dealers info - here is what will be in Choice Ultimate over Choice Xtra:



> CHOICE ULTIMATE™, the new package launching 2/9/10, has a few more music channels
> and the following 11 extra premium movie channels over the CHOICE XTRA™ package:
> 
> 1. Encore Action
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I may be interested in this package if its not to much more.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I may be interested in this package if its not to much more.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2330863#post2330863


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So for $5 more you get most of the Starz/Encore package. How much is the Starz/Encore package by itself (I can't tell because I already have it on my account)?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> So for $5 more you get most of the Starz/Encore package. How much is the Starz/Encore package by itself (I can't tell because I already have it on my account)?


$12.99 if it is the only premium package you have, less if you have more than 1.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Kheldar said:


> $12.99 if it is the only premium package you have, less if you have more than 1.


I was going to say okay sign me up for that but now that I think about it if they leave the Starz package at $12.99 but remove half the channels then it really wont be worth the value. I wonder how they will address that.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> So for $5 more you get most of the Starz/Encore package. How much is the Starz/Encore package by itself (I can't tell because I already have it on my account)?


No Starz, which is the only good part of the Starz/Encore package.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

joshjr said:


> I was going to say okay sign me up for that but now that I think about it if they leave the Starz package at $12.99 but remove half the channels then it really wont be worth the value. I wonder how they will address that.


There has been no information about removing Encore from the Starz package.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Kheldar said:


> There has been no information about removing Encore from the Starz package.


Not what he meant. The Ultimate package has only half of the Starz/Encore channels, so is it worth it to get that package and lose half of the channels you would get with the Starz/Encore package.

EDIT: I think that's what he meant, anyway.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Not what he meant. The Ultimate package has only half of the Starz/Encore channels, so is it worth it to get that package and lose half of the channels you would get with the Starz/Encore package.
> 
> EDIT: I think that's what he meant, anyway.


I thought me was thinking that the Encore channels would be removed from the Starz package, the Starz package would be left @ $12.99, and you would have to upgrade to Choice Ultimate to continue getting Encore.

If that's what they thought, I don't think there is evidence that is going to happen. Granted, there is no evidence that it won't happen, either.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Kheldar said:


> I thought me was thinking that the Encore channels would be removed from the Starz package, the Starz package would be left @ $12.99, and you would have to upgrade to Choice Ultimate to continue getting Encore.
> 
> If that's what they thought, I don't think there is evidence that is going to happen. Granted, there is no evidence that it won't happen, either.


I'd love for the Encore channels to be removed from the Starz/Encore package....assuming the package price was adjusted accordingly. I never watch anything on Encore. I had HBO, but switched to Starz for the Entourage/True Blood offseason to save a couple of bucks. Unfortunately, I have a feeling that Spartacus is going to make me keep both once I have to add HBO back in. Oh well....


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah they definitely need to do something different with the Starz package if this is going through. Otherwise people with Choice + would pay $13 to get all the starz/encore channels. People with Choice Ultimate would already get all the encore channels but if they wanted Starz would they have to pay $13 to get it? That doesn't make sense.

I could see them putting the Encore channels in Choice Ultimate, and then having a Starz package for $8 (that doesn't include the Encore channels). If you want Encore you have to get Choice Ultimate.

Of course this would be a bad deal if there are customers out there with Family or Choice service that want Encore.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

If they move some channels to this pack then in my mind it reduces the value of Starz. I mean if your saying that they keep it part of Starz to then does that mean people can sub to this package and still pay $12.99 for Starz? That would mean they are paying for half the Starz channels twice. Who is gonna want to do that?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

joshjr said:


> If they move some channels to this pack then in my mind it reduces the value of Starz. I mean if your saying that they keep it part of Starz to then does that mean people can sub to this package and still pay $12.99 for Starz? That would mean they are paying for half the Starz channels twice. Who is gonna want to do that?


Or the more logical explanation would be if you had Choice Ultimate and wanted the Starz Superpak, they would drop you down to Choice Extra and add Starz Superpak. Or just charge the difference between the two.

I really don't understand all the hysterics going on in this thread on how people are going to pay twice, get screwed, blah, blah, blah.

It's a new package, the sky is not falling, the world isn't ending (at least not until 2012 anyway  )


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Or the more logical explanation would be if you had Choice Ultimate and wanted the Starz Superpak, they would drop you down to Choice Extra and add Starz Superpak. Or just charge the difference between the two.


But the Encore channels aren't the only difference between Choice Xtra and this new Choice Ultimate. According to the page that started this conversation, there are also a few more music channels.



RobertE said:


> I really don't understand all the hysterics going on in this thread on how people are going to pay twice, get screwed, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> It's a new package, the sky is not falling, the world isn't ending (at least not until 2012 anyway  )


If you don't understand it, then close the page and walk away. Why say it's all hysterics?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Kheldar said:


> But the Encore channels aren't the only difference between Choice Xtra and this new Choice Ultimate. According to the page that started this conversation, there are also a few more music channels.
> 
> If you don't understand it, then close the page and walk away. Why say it's all hysterics?


I'm fully aware of what is and isn't in Ultimate. 

I find it funny that several posters are comming up with all sorts of doom and gloom scenerios over this package. :lol:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not getting hysterical, I'm just wondering how this is going to work. Like Kheldar said this Choice ultimate package is supposed to have a few more music channels too. So dropping Ultimate for Plus and Starz/Encore wouldn't be the same.

I'm interested to see how this works out. I just really hope Choice Ultimate isn't the only way for people to get Encore as I feel that would take those channels away from a lot of people.

Personally I plan on keeping the Starz/Encore pack, and I really hope D12 means they will pick up the new Starz and Encore HD channels when they go live.

I will probably drop HBO and Showtime soon though as there just aren't enough HD channels right now, so I don't feel they are worth the money I'm paying (especially since I buy most movies I want to see on Blu-Ray anyway).


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Since theyre Starz related then even if the Encores go HD i dont think they would do OAR....thats a bummer.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone seen anything, in writing, other than the link in post 1, that states anything about video services in this pack?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

loudo said:


> Has anyone seen anything, in writing, other than the link in post 1, that states anything about video services in this pack?


Yes. However, I've said all that I can.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Yes. However, I've said all that I can.


Got ya.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about OAR on Encore. I haven't watched a movie on any of them in a while, do they letterbox on their SD channels? If they do then they probably would do OAR on the HD channels.

Starz seems to be hit or miss. I see some movies in OAR, and others are definitely cropped to 16x9. I think I remember reading that if the Director/Studio asks Starz to leave it OAR they will. 

Showtime is pretty much always OAR.

HBO almost always crops to 16x9. I guess that it is possible for a director/studio to get HBO to do OAR but they have to jump through a lot of hoops and go pretty high up the chain to get it to happen.

At least this is what I have observed personally, and what I have read in an article by Steven Soderbergh (Director of Ocean's 11, 12, 13).


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm not getting hysterical, I'm just wondering how this is going to work. Like Kheldar said this Choice ultimate package is supposed to have a few more music channels too. So dropping Ultimate for Plus and Starz/Encore wouldn't be the same.
> 
> I'm interested to see how this works out. I just really hope Choice Ultimate isn't the only way for people to get Encore as I feel that would take those channels away from a lot of people.
> 
> ...


I think D12 will bump up the count of HD premium channels...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RobertE said:


> I'm fully aware of what is and isn't in Ultimate.
> 
> I find it funny that several posters are comming up with all sorts of doom and gloom scenerios over this package. :lol:


Doom and gloom? Im interested in the package I just want to fully understand it lol. Isnt that part of that this forum is for. So others can give their view? I was really looking for insight not making a statement. I dont have the package and dont know how it will work. Thanks for not helping matters.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

So, With Total Choice Plus (grandfathered) and Starz Superpak, It will be $73.49, so If I didnt mind getting TMC instead of Starz, Id save $4.50 a month by switching. The problem, if the movies suck, I cant call and just drop the movie channels (or switch them) like I can now, and once switched, Id never be able to go back to Total Choice Plus.

I think Ill stick with the grandfathered package. If they had added the extra RSN than Premier has, I would have been interested. If Encore channels were in HD, that might make it worth it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I called today and was told the movie channels are in fact the Encore channels. They were not able to say what that does to the Starz pack though. I dont want to have to pay an additional $12 for Starz when half the channels are already in the Ultimate Pack.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Aren't some of the Encore channels to be carried in HD with the launch of the new sat? Would make it far more appealing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

davring said:


> Aren't some of the Encore channels to be carried in HD with the launch of the new sat? Would make it far more appealing.


Nothing has been announced as far as I'm aware.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

joshjr said:


> Well I called today and was told the movie channels are in fact the Encore channels. They were not able to say what that does to the Starz pack though. I dont want to have to pay an additional $12 for Starz when half the channels are already in the Ultimate Pack.


Then the DirecTV Starz package would be simular the DISH Starz package, that has only one Encore (E) channel, with the rest of them included in their 250 Pack.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

loudo said:


> Then the DirecTV Starz package would be simular the DISH Starz package, that has only one Encore (E) channel, with the rest of them included in their 250 Pack.


To me I guess it dont sound right to remove some channels from a package you pay extra for and charge the same price for less channels.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You'll either sub to DirecTV Ultimate or you'll sub to Choice Xtra and Starz. They're not removing anything from the Starz Package. It's just the question of do you want the Starz channels enough to pay the price difference.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> You'll either sub to DirecTV Ultimate or you'll sub to Choice Xtra and Starz. They're not removing anything from the Starz Package. It's just the question of do you want the Starz channels enough to pay the price difference.


Thats still crap. Now the catch could be if you have the Ultimate Pack and sub to Starz that you get a discount of at least $5 off then that would be acceptable.


----------



## Guardian (Oct 30, 2009)

Justin23 said:


> Technically the package does not exist....yet. But it will on 2/9/10...


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Today while scrolling through my guide I noticed that Versus is grayed out, even tho its still just "important information about versus". I tuned to that channel and it said "channel not purchased" instead of displaying the usual "versus is no longer..blah blah" stuff.

Could Versus be coming back when this new package gets released and will it be available only on this tier or higher?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Avder said:


> Today while scrolling through my guide I noticed that Versus is grayed out, even tho its still just "important information about versus". I tuned to that channel and it said "channel not purchased" instead of displaying the usual "versus is no longer..blah blah" stuff.
> 
> Could Versus be coming back when this new package gets released and will it be available only on this tier or higher?


No the VS holding page seems to be used for part time sports / some PPV events from time to time.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

will this be available to order on the website? maybe you will have too call. also, will this be available as stated, TOMORROW....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ans2004 said:


> will this be available to order on the website? maybe you will have too call. also, will this be available as stated, TOMORROW....


Should be. Guess we will find out then. Anyone wanting one of these packages better make the move now. I am interested in this package. Seems like it might be a good fit for me. I like the Encore channels so I wouldnt mind paying for them but I think I might keep Starz to and dont want to pay for Encore twice so we will see what happens.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ans2004 said:


> will this be available to order on the website? maybe you will have too call. also, will this be available as stated, TOMORROW....


 You can always ADD programming online (but not remove it).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Thats still crap. Now the catch could be if you have the Ultimate Pack and sub to Starz that you get a discount of at least $5 off then that would be acceptable.


That would be idiotic of them to do unless they're going to drop the Starz package to $10.

If Ultimate is going to be $5 more than Xtra than anyone who wanted Choice Xtra and Starz would save $2.99 a month going ultimate and adding on starz. For people who want they they can take Choice Xtra and Starz.

You would not subscribe to Ultimate and the whole Starz Super Pack as you would be doubling up channels you receive.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> That would be idiotic of them to do unless they're going to drop the Starz package to $10.
> 
> If Ultimate is going to be $5 more than Xtra than anyone who wanted Choice Xtra and Starz would save $2.99 a month going ultimate and adding on starz. For people who want they they can take Choice Xtra and Starz.
> 
> You would not subscribe to Ultimate and the whole Starz Super Pack as you would be doubling up channels you receive.


I just want to know how its going to be handled for sure. Not cause I just want to know cause there is a strong posibility that I may move to the Ultimate package and keep Starz. I dont want to mickey mouse a lower package and add Starz. I should not have to do that. We will see what happens tomorrow. I am interested.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I dont want to mickey mouse a lower package and add Starz. I should not have to do that.


Mickey mouse? What are you talking about, and why should you not have to do that? I'm confused by the problems you seem to be having.


----------



## hangman (Dec 18, 2008)

The Starz premium package will continue to have 14 channels as always... No worries there.

New customers who sign up for Choice Ultimate will continue to receive Starz and Showtime free for 3 months. Even though 11 of the total 23 channels that are including with those freebies are included in the Choice Ultimate base package by default, this offer will stay exactly the same with no additional credits.

From a cost analysis standpoint, it's more practical to get Choice XTRA for three months and then upgrade to Choice Ultimate once your free premiums expire. 

As has been mentioned here already, the 11 premium channels included are:

Encore (East)
Encore (West)
Encore Drama
Encore Love
Encore Mystery
Encore Action
Encore Westerns
Encore WAM
The Movie Channel (East)
The Movie Channel (West)
Sundance

The monthly price for DVR service will also be raising from $6 to $7 effective tomorrow as well... Not sure if that's something you all were aware of or if you'd been discussing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hangman said:


> The monthly price for DVR service will also be raising from $6 to $7 effective tomorrow as well... Not sure if that's something you all were aware of or if you'd been discussing.


It's been/being discussed in the proper thread, since this thread isn't about that...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I just want to know how its going to be handled for sure. Not cause I just want to know cause there is a strong posibility that I may move to the Ultimate package and keep Starz. I dont want to mickey mouse a lower package and add Starz. I should not have to do that. We will see what happens tomorrow. I am interested.


How is it a lower package if Choice Ultimate is Choice Xtra + encore channels. Then Choice Xtra + Starz is more.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

No additional HD == no additional of my money to D*.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Tubaman-Z said:


> No additional HD == no additional of my money to D*.


Which has nothing to do with this thread. In fact it could have the reverse if you sub to Choice Xtra and Starz but just like say encore westerns. Then you could get this and save money.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

an informed opinion on the new Choice Ultimate says that the price will be 68.99. it will not include Versus, although when and if Directv gets versus back it might be in the choice extra package there will be no additional music channels above the ones that are in choice extra. It will include all of the Encore channels, Not the starz, but encore, and The Movie Channel East and West and Sundance. It will not include any HD that is not in Choice Extra except for The Movie Channel East. There is no HD Extra channels, Choice Ultimate is more unltimate than other choice packages, but less Ultimate than Premier.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

Will they change the website over night to include the choice ultimate package for 2/9?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ms1960 said:


> Will they change the website over night to include the choice ultimate package for 2/9?


I have noticed that in the past the site updates at midnight or after in the Pacific time zone.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ms1960 said:


> Will they change the website over night to include the choice ultimate package for 2/9?


Generally the site will go down for a little while, and then pop back up with the changes.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

They are doing something now to directv.com site  maybe its the new package?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Maleman said:


> They are doing something now to directv.com site  maybe its the new package?


The new package, the new pricing, the new music channels (bye-bye XM, hello Sonic Tap), ...


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Choice Ultimate is now posted. So much for all the anticipation in this thread.

It appears from the channel list that Choice Ultimate is nothing but Choice Xtra.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

MountainMan10 said:


> Choice Ultimate is now posted. So much for all the anticipation in this thread.
> 
> It appears from the channel list that Choice Ultimate is nothing but Choice Xtra.


Choice Xtra plus 11 premiums
8 Encores, TMC East/West and Sundance. The difference is listed under compare packages. DirecTV doesn't list the premiums on the channel list under change programming.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the correction. I had only looked at the change package page.

Looks like two extra HD channels. TMCeHD and CBSCHD.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just checked the comparison, and either its a bug in their website, or Ultimate is actually MISSING some channels available in the Xtra package. I also see that curiously, the $29.95 FAMILY pak is not listed. Did they get rid of their entry level package as well?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I just looked at D* website and it says that HBO Latino (Ch 511) is in the Ultimate Package. Must be a typo.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

ESPN Classic is back in choice xtra but not choice ultimate...can that be right? I won't be upgrading to choice ultimate. Only one HD channel added with TMC is crazy. The CBS college sports I already get with choice xtra + hddvr


----------



## BennyGregg (Jul 17, 2009)

My programming package now is the Plus HD DVR package at $75.99. I'm still in the first year, and still getting the $16 monthly credit. I understand the cost of my package will be going to $78.99 at the end of my two year contract, due to the recent price increase.

If I add the Ultimate package for $5 extra a month, will the cost for the remainder of my two year contract be $80.99 (the current $75.99 + $5) or will it be $83.99 (current pricing of $78.99 + $5). In other words, if I upgrade my package does it eliminate my two year price agreement and reflect the new package rates? Do I lose the remainder the $16 reduction because I'm changing packages?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

BennyGregg said:


> My programming package now is the Plus HD DVR package at $75.99. I'm still in the first year, and still getting the $16 monthly credit. I understand the cost of my package will be going to $78.99 at the end of my two year contract, due to the recent price increase.
> 
> If I add the Ultimate package for $5 extra a month, will the cost for the remainder of my two year contract be $80.99 (the current $75.99 + $5) or will it be $83.99 (current pricing of $78.99 + $5). In other words, if I upgrade my package does it eliminate my two year price agreement and reflect the new package rates? Do I lose the remainder the $16 reduction because I'm changing packages?


I think I would call and ask DirecTV about that one.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

210 vs 225 channels. I didn't go through the whole list as D* doesn't do a side by side comparison which would have made it easier to navigate.

11 Premiums...so whats the other 4 channels?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I currently have the Choice Extra + HD + DVR service for $75.99 a month.

I just called D* and if I want to upgrade to Choice Ultimate I lose the HD/DVR $12.00 rate and have to switch to HD @ $10.00 and DVR @ $7.00 so the switch to Ultimate for me is really $10.00 a month.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone have the new package and not getting TMC-east ch544HD? SD works...but you have to fudge receivers. On the phone with tech support now. They are escalating the issue right now.


----------



## kmax (May 23, 2007)

oldengineer said:


> I just looked at D* website and it says that HBO Latino (Ch 511) is in the Ultimate Package. Must be a typo.


Yeah, and there are some other goofy ones. No G4, No T101 among others in Ultimate...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

n3ntj said:


> 210 vs 225 channels. I didn't go through the whole list as D* doesn't do a side by side comparison which would have made it easier to navigate.
> 
> 11 Premiums...so whats the other 4 channels?


4 music channels I believe.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you notice that SonicTap "Piano" is an Ultimate package only channel (according to the D* website)? Bug or true?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> I think D12 will bump up the count of HD premium channels...


It most definitely will


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> I just looked at D* website and it says that HBO Latino (Ch 511) is in the Ultimate Package. Must be a typo.


Definitely an error....being fixed.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> ESPN Classic is back in choice xtra but not choice ultimate...can that be right? I won't be upgrading to choice ultimate. Only one HD channel added with TMC is crazy. The CBS college sports I already get with choice xtra + hddvr


ESPN Classic is in Sports Pack, not Choice XTRA and it won't be in Ultimate either.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I ordered the ultimate yesterday and the movie channel east in HD would not come on. I called in and the csr tried a rehit and still no TMC HD. So she was nice and gave me Showtime for a month free so I would get the TMC-HD till they get the bugs worked out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

kmax said:


> Yeah, and there are some other goofy ones. No G4, No T101 among others in Ultimate...


Has to be a mistake. No way Ultimate wouldn't include 101.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

According to DirecTV's website, Choice Ultimate is "_Our package for movie lovers, including all the channels in CHOICE XTRA-plus 11 extra movie channels._"

This is a comparison of all the packages.










Mike


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> According to DirecTV's website, Choice Ultimate is "_Our package for movie lovers, including all the channels in CHOICE XTRA-plus 11 extra movie channels._"
> 
> This is a comparison of all the packages.
> 
> ...


That doesn't actually show a comparison of channels available with the various packages.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Has to be a mistake. No way Ultimate wouldn't include 101.


I thought that exact same thing. According to the chart that MicroBeta posted, The 101 Network is listed in the section titled COMPLIMENTS OF DIRECTV.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> That doesn't actually show a comparison of channels available with the various packages.


That's what their website calles it. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

What's the possibility you could possibly get a deal on equipment upgrades if you call to upgrade to this new package?


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

thomas_d92 said:


> I ordered the ultimate yesterday and the movie channel east in HD would not come on. I called in and the csr tried a rehit and still no TMC HD. So she was nice and gave me Showtime for a month free so I would get the TMC-HD till they get the bugs worked out.


can you confirm whether or not the channels below are part of the package ?

Thanks



kmax said:


> Yeah, and there are some other goofy ones. No G4, No T101 among others in Ultimate...





dpeters11 said:


> Has to be a mistake. No way Ultimate wouldn't include 101.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

See below. It shows Xtra at 200 channels and Ultimate 225 plus its a side by side comparison with this link: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/compare/compareChannels.jsp?packageType=ENGLISH


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> See below. It shows Xtra at 200 channels and Ultimate 225 plus its a side by side comparison with this link: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/compare/compareChannels.jsp?packageType=ENGLISH
> 
> View attachment 21336


So, Choice Ultimate is Choice Xtra with additional 7 Encore channels, TMCe, TMCw, Sundance, CBSC, 4 Sonic Tap channels, and an HSN...I think.

Mike


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> So, Choice Ultimate is Choice Xtra with additional 7 Encore channels, TMCe, TMCw, Sundance, CBSC, 4 Sonic Tap channels, and an HSN...I think.
> 
> Mike


Thats not 25 channels. The site and pic I showed said that this package has 225 channels.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Thats not 25 channels. The site and pic I showed said that this package has 225 channels.


I could have missed some but I was looking for the blanks in the Xtra package next to channels in the Ultimate listing.

Mike


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I could have missed some but I was looking for the blanks in the Xtra package next to channels in the Ultimate listing.
> 
> Mike


I looked last night and matched them all up. According to that list there is 10 missing. There was supposed to be 25 more in the Ultimate Package and I only found 15 of them.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

According to www.directv.com/channels there is 210 in Choice Xtra and 225 in Choice Ultimate:









So there is 15 channels different.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I looked last night and matched them all up. According to that list there is 10 missing. There was supposed to be 25 more in the Ultimate Package and I only found 15 of them.


I found 16 but I don't think it really means much. It's new and probably not completely updated yet.

I think the big difference is the nine movie channels. 

Mike


----------



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I looked last night and matched them all up. According to that list there is 10 missing. There was supposed to be 25 more in the Ultimate Package and I only found 15 of them.


I think the difference is in the +. Say Ultimate has 226 channels and Extra 211. Then Ultimate has 225+ channels and Extra has 200+.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

It more or less parallels DISH's AT-250 package, with some differences.

Another example of how DirecTV seems to be playing catch-up these days with DISH. 

Having been a DISH sub for nine years before moving to DirecTV in September 2007 I never would have considered moving back. But I am now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> It more or less parallels DISH's AT-250 package, with some differences.
> 
> Another example of how DirecTV seems to be playing catch-up these days with DISH.
> 
> Having been a DISH sub for nine years before moving to DirecTV in September 2007 I never would have considered moving back. But I am now.


This isn't exactly revolutionary. It's a package with some (mostly) SD movie channels in it. Doesn't come with TetrisTV or anything. In other areas, DirecTV is ahead. Personally the package has no interest to me. I'd rather just use Netflix.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since the package is now avaiable, let's continue discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172461


----------

